# كل اللهجات: المساومة في الأسعار



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
تتسم الأسواق في جل الأقطار العربية بظاهرة *المساومة *في الأسعار أي مناقشة المشتري للبائع والعكس حتى الوصول إلى سعر نهائي
وعند إلقاء نظرة سريعة على نتائج محرك البحث وجدت كلمات عديدة لهذه الظاهرة
فمثلا يذكر موقع وزارة الأوقاف الإماراتية مصطلحات المساومة والمفاصلة والمجادلة والمماكسة
وهذه الأخيرة لم أسمعها من قبل مثلا
فما المصطلحات المعروفة في بلادكم؟
في مصر نقول (الفِصال) مثلا (فلان قعد يفاصل معاه لحد ما نزّل التمن)
وشكرا​


----------



## rayloom

في السعودية نستعمل مكاسرة ومفاصلة.


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نقول
"مْفاصَلِة"


----------



## znati

* في تونس نقول يسوم*


----------



## abdu-ki

في سوريا نقول 
فيصلو و كاسرو و نزلو


----------



## ghostrider324

بالعراق نقول يساوم او يعامل على سلعه


----------

